
Ask HN: What tech stack to learn for Web dev in 2020? - throwaway_yc
One of my friend is switching career from English teacher to Web dev. What tech stack should one learn in 2020 for viable web development?
======
iamlily
Python; ReactJS; Mongo; MySQL; Design Patterns

Some bash; docker and general awareness of DevOps hoopla

